# Empty Pallets



## Growing Wings (Aug 23, 2008)

As my MAC collection just seems to keep growing, I'm thinking about de-potting my eye shadows and blushes.  Where do you UK ladies get your empty pallets from?  I don't live anywhere near London so any of the stores there are out of the question.  I can get to Liverpool and Manchester fairly easily though.  TIA!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi, you can buy the empty pallets from any free standing mac shop, not the counters like selfridges, but the mac shops have them.

Also, if you can't get to the mac shop you can call up the mac pro anorder them direct from there, you won't get the pro discount but you cam still order them.

Hope that helps


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 23, 2008)

they're not on the site


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Aug 23, 2008)

Liverpool has a free standing MAC shop, and I get all of my palettes from there.

They're only sold in the Pro store in London or in free standing shops.

A fifteen-pan palette is £10 I think and a four-pan palette is £4.50.


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone have the MAC Pro number?  My internet doesn't seem to want to load the MAC page


----------



## florabundance (Aug 28, 2008)

I have the number for the Kensington branch of MAC, if you want to order:

0207 937 3738


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 28, 2008)

I just phoned my local MAC store (which at the moment is Cardiff - I found the number) and was told that they don't do mail order.  Only the MAC Pro Soho store did, and now they don't do it anymore.  And the Cardiff MAC store only has eye shadow palettes, not blush palettes.  Apparently they're trying to make it so that they're more exclusive for makeup artists  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*edited to say* after going on a bit of a wild goose chase I finally got hold of the number to call to place a mail order, so it is still possible for us regular people to get hold of empty palettes.  If anyone needs it just let me know!


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_I just phoned my local MAC store (which at the moment is Cardiff - I found the number) and was told that they don't do mail order.  Only the MAC Pro Soho store did, and now they don't do it anymore.  And the Cardiff MAC store only has eye shadow palettes, not blush palettes.  Apparently they're trying to make it so that they're more exclusive for makeup artists  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*edited to say* after going on a bit of a wild goose chase I finally got hold of the number to call to place a mail order, so it is still possible for us regular people to get hold of empty palettes.  If anyone needs it just let me know!_

 
Yes of course it is. I buy mine in Brighton, a freestanding store. and MAC Pro in London should still do mail order. See if someone can CP one for you, or put out a CP request on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

this is the mac pro london number i have written down:

020 7534 9222


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 7, 2008)

Mail order number is 0870 034 2676


----------



## lovemetodeath (Jan 4, 2009)

i did hear you could buy the empty pallettes in Glasgow, even though this is only a counter, maybe because we only have counters in scotland. Does anyone know if this is the case?


----------



## littlepinkstars (Jan 4, 2009)

my mac counter sells palettes


----------



## littlepinkstars (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemetodeath* 

 
_i did hear you could buy the empty pallettes in Glasgow, even though this is only a counter, maybe because we only have counters in scotland. Does anyone know if this is the case?_

 
yes this is true! The Glasgow counter is where i shop, and i have bought 2 from them, they also sell the blush palettes and the empty quads!

It's because the Glasgow counter was the only one in Scotland for soo long, then Edinburgh opened up.

Glasgow sells the palettes, and so does Edinburgh i've been told!


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 5, 2009)

you can get pallets from here 

http://www.love-makeup.co.uk/pro-pan...1acnh38gn5dl75


----------



## foizzy (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anyone know how much the blush pallet is?


----------



## PepperRebekah (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepinkstars* 

 
_yes this is true! The Glasgow counter is where i shop, and i have bought 2 from them, they also sell the blush palettes and the empty quads!

It's because the Glasgow counter was the only one in Scotland for soo long, then Edinburgh opened up.

Glasgow sells the palettes, and so does Edinburgh i've been told!_

 

Does anyone know if the Glasgow counter sell any other Pro Products apart from the palettes?


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PepperRebekah* 

 
_Does anyone know if the Glasgow counter sell any other Pro Products apart from the palettes?_

 
i doubt it. pro products are only sold in pro stores, with the exception of palettes and refills.


----------



## pianohno (Mar 8, 2009)

So which number am I best ringing if I want to order from MAC pro? This is so confusing, why don't they have more pro shops in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

I read that someone bought their pallet at Liverpool - can you still do this?! Do they sell the pro pans as well or just the pallets and stuff?


----------



## User49 (Mar 8, 2009)

You could buy them thru mac mail order as well the number is 
08700342676


----------



## pianohno (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_You could buy them thru mac mail order as well the number is 
08700342676_

 
Thanks loads, you're a little sweetheart!


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 8, 2009)

Do any of you know how much the eyeshadow pan refills are?  I want to place a mail order but I want to sort out what I want to order before I call so I can set a budget and only buy within it... but I can't find details for the UK prices.  It's entirely possible that I'm blind and they're already posted - if so can someone tell me where?

Thanks! xx


----------



## NextToNothing (Mar 16, 2009)

you can get palettes in Selfridges, well in London you can


----------



## sherby2722 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_Do any of you know how much the eyeshadow pan refills are?  I want to place a mail order but I want to sort out what I want to order before I call so I can set a budget and only buy within it... but I can't find details for the UK prices.  It's entirely possible that I'm blind and they're already posted - if so can someone tell me where?

Thanks! xx_

 
The pro pan refils are 7.50 i think well that was before the prices changed hope this helps.


----------

